# Updated Forum



## Eriol (Aug 18, 2003)

It seems the Forum was just updated, and I must tell you I can feel the difference in my cranky old machine -- it is a LOT quicker now.

Well done!


----------



## Beorn (Aug 18, 2003)

Even though the message said we were upgrading we weren't, but what was being done _should_ help threads and forums load faster....


----------



## Eriol (Aug 18, 2003)

Hehe, you were doing something tricky there, and it worked. That's good enough for me .


----------



## Beorn (Aug 18, 2003)

It all started when something went wrong with the part of TTF that holds information about polls. I told WM to run a few commands to repair that part, and optimize it....he decided to go for all the data on TTF...so it repaired and optimized everything from the thread subscriptions, to the polls, to avatars, to posts, to...well...everything.

Anyway, it turned out that the problem was not only with the polls, but also with the thread that had that poll attached to it....

So, if you see that thread before WM fixes one last thing, you'll see a poll with no options...Anyhow, the fix is due to Kem


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Aug 19, 2003)

Speaking about Polls.....
In our Guild there is thread : The new look with a poll attached.
The poll seems to not show the votes, as I count them and I see that they are not shown!  (f.ex. there are more than 3 votes for option "3" and it keeps showing only "3" !  )


----------



## Beorn (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *Speaking about Polls.....
> In our Guild there is thread : The new look with a poll attached.
> The poll seems to not show the votes, as I count them and I see that they are not shown!  (f.ex. there are more than 3 votes for option "3" and it keeps showing only "3" !  ) *



I checked on it, voted, and it showed as 4....Seems to work here :-\


----------

